# Google Movies For Rooted Users



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably posted somewhere else but didn't see it in this section. Enjoy

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/1...ies/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the post.


----------

